# Perch Party Wrap-up



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Just got home and unpacked.
The snow and ice were cooperative today.
The Perch were biting and the slush monster wasn't much of a problem.
As in so many other reports, you had to wade through a bunch of small Perch in order to get a few keepers.
There were only a few of us hardy Ice Holes that made it up there today.
Too bad that we were not able to hold it a few weeks ago, as originally planned.
We would have had more in attendance.

A Big Thank You to K2Muskie for helping to put this together.

We met at the parking lot for hot dogs and BS about 3:00 and had a great bull session.
K2 handed out some very nice prizes that she rounded up for the Party.

The good news for those of us that attended was that there were more prizes than anglers, so we all got some great new gear.

K2 had a $50.00 Sportsman's Warehouse Gift Card to give out and she and I decided to hold on to it and give it away right here on the Forum.

I will start a new thread about it so anyone interested in winning $50.00, just needs to respond to the thread.


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

Finally made it to Pineview today.
Hooked up with BRL in the parking lot and attempted to haul our stuff out on the ice with my quad.
We only made it about a hundred yards before the SLUSH MONSTER took a hold of us and just about put us on our side.
I wasn't thinking at the time, but that would have made for a good picture.
Fortunately I was able to get it back to dry land just in time to help pull a Ford truck out of a snow bank :lol: :lol: :lol:
So we set out on foot through the snow and slush and past Grandpa D on the way out.
We should have stopped near him because where we ended up was very slow for fishing.
I only ended up with one keeper and about a dozen 3" to 5" dinks.
others that showed up did much better closer to shore but still most were very small.

Picture of my keeper with one other of average size.
note, I only kept the little guy for bait.









this is what he looked like after I got home :EAT: 









*Thanks K2 and Grandpa D for a great day and all the goodies.*


----------



## WHutchings (Jan 6, 2009)

Looks like you had some luck and a goodtime with family and friends, thanks for the pics eat em up.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Had a very nice time today got to put some names with faces. Great bunch of guys. We'll have to do it again next year earlier in the season...ever since the snow started on PV the bite has really gone south or gone somewhere. It's really working to get them larger Perch without a doubt. No Crappie at all not even a dink Crappie this trip.

Yea the dink Perch are there but them larger ones are hunkering down...we managed 5 largest two right at 12" and titch under 12" other 3 were right at 9".

[attachment=3:rlui0747]pineview 13 feb 011-2.jpg[/attachment:rlui0747]
[attachment=2:rlui0747]pineview 13 feb 005-1.jpg[/attachment:rlui0747]
[attachment=1:rlui0747]pineview 13 feb 007-1.jpg[/attachment:rlui0747]
[attachment=0:rlui0747]pineview 13 feb 009-1.jpg[/attachment:rlui0747]

It was a fun time...Grandpa D thanks for the hot dogs and having this PV get together...have to do it again next year.

:wink: :wink:


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Had a great time today. Thanks everyone for the the good company.

Thanks to Grandpa D and K2muskie for putting this together.

The hot dogs tasted good Grandpa D.

Thanks for all the fishing goodies K2.

Hey .45 where were you. Wyogoob came down just to see you.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry I was late. I stayed till 5:00. The perch were easy to catch, but very small.

Nice meeting you guys and gals. Loved the eyeball scooper, a new gadget for me.

Thanks to all, especially K2 and *Grandpa D*.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

*A sincere and BIG THANK YOU to organizations who made donations for this outing.*

*Action Tackle Products:*(pan fish jigs, lite and ultra lite bite indicators, ice rod holders)
*Anglers Den:*(Ryno ice rod and reel)
*Sportsman Warehouse:*(50.00 gift certificate and 10.00 gift certificates)
*Other donations:*(2 HT ice blue ice rods, gloves, rod holder, portable mini lantern)

Again THANK YOU for the gifts and prize donations. Sure hope some of the tackle catches some nice fish. :wink: :wink:


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

k2muskie said:


> *A sincere and BIG THANK YOU to organizations who made donations for this outing.*
> 
> *Action Tackle Products:*(pan fish jigs, lite and ultra lite bite indicators, ice rod holders)
> *Anglers Den:*(Ryno ice rod and reel)
> ...


It's acts of generosity like this that make me want to spend my money at these places. If you happen to be in the neighborhood, please support these businesses. :O||:


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Briar Patch said:


> It's acts of generosity like this that make me want to spend my money at these places. If you happen to be in the neighborhood, please support these businesses. :O||:


Totally agree!! Anglers Den in Roy and Sportsman Warehouse throughout the Mountain West. Visit these businesses and show your appreciation.

Action Tackle Products is out of Grand Haven Michigan.

Don Kuhlman along with his wife (Wendy) directly oversee and hand craft every product by hand...American Made...American Owned quality at it's finest. They pride themselves at *MADE IN THE USA *and home of the 'TRUE' Bite Indicator :mrgreen: ...not an imitation CHEAPLY made foreign product... :x

Their website is http://www.actiontackleproducts.com/abi.html

Address is:

Action Tackle Products
15570 Comstock
Grand Haven Michigan 49417
PH 1-616-846-3257


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

It was a wonderful day even if it did spit a little on us from time to time. My nephew, Brek was there and as we drove down the canyon toward home he said, "This was the luckiest day of my life. Three rats (muskrats caught), a quarter from outfishing my uncle, a ton of really cool fishing stuff, some super warm gloves, a fishing pole WITH a reel and a hand made perch eyeball puller. How can anyone have such a lucky day?"
I agreed with him. It was a very lucky day. Only one real keeper, but we have enough dinks to make a meal.
Thanks to the sponsers and to you Grandpa D and K2. You guys are great. It was nice to put faces to the names.[attachment=0:2m9rfm35]K2MuskieAndKeepers.JPG[/attachment:2m9rfm35]


----------



## bullrider (Jan 21, 2010)

I didnt get to make it up there because something came up what a bummer


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Looks like a good group of fisherpeople there !!! -|\O- 

Tell me..................how do you tell the difference between Bears Butt, Wyogoob and Grandpa D ?? :?


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

.45 said:


> Looks like a good group of fisherpeople there !!! -|\O-
> 
> Tell me..................how do you tell the difference between Bears Butt, Wyogoob and Grandpa D ?? :?


Hmmmm you had to be there. Hey goob even asked for you by your 'sir' NAME. It was a great time and come next year I'm sure Grandpa D will make it happen. Maybe we can do a soft water get together...but yesterday was a very nice time... 8)

Just wish I'd listen to my better half and visited :? ...I'm such a worry wart about the sled and the evil SLUSH monster and get'n stuck. Weather could've been a titch better for my confidence. Oh well...sled confidence and it's building... :mrgreen:

But back to .45...if you'd had made the venture you'd know the difference. GREAT guys all of them and let's do it again...had to leave a titch before the rest previous engagement but we had a very nice time and them Grandpa D hot dogs and special Mustard were mighty fine.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> Looks like a good group of fisherpeople there !!! -|\O-
> 
> Tell me..................how do you tell the difference between Bears Butt, Wyogoob and Grandpa D ?? :?


 :lol: Ah....I'm the one without the perch eye removal tool. :lol:


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Speaking as the Hot Dog Chef,
I did cook the dogs but Bears Butt donated them.
His dogs were bigger than mine.  
But I was once told that size doesn't matter. :rotfl:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> Speaking as the Hot Dog Chef,
> I did cook the dogs but Bears Butt donated them.
> His dogs were bigger than mine.
> *But I was once told that size doesn't matter*. :rotfl:


You was told wrong Grandpa D !! :|

You guy's done ice fishing for the year, or just done with the Perch Parties ? :?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

If Willard decided to thaw out within the next couple of weeks, I'll be done with the ice.
This time of the year there are too many places that have poor edges to deal with.
I ran out of planks to use last year so I may be done with ice fishing no mater what.
All I need at Willard is a small opening in the North Marina and I'm there!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> If Willard decided to thaw out within the next couple of weeks, I'll be done with the ice.
> This time of the year there are too many places that have poor edges to deal with.
> I ran out of planks to use last year so I may be done with ice fishing no mater what.
> All I need at Willard is a small opening in the North Marina and I'm there!


I know.....to-day I cleaned up the pontoons. Gave 'em a slick finish, cleaned out the storage bags, checked the air pressure. Think it's too early ? :?


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

.45 said:


> I know.....to-day I cleaned up the pontoons. Gave 'em a slick finish, cleaned out the storage bags, checked the air pressure. Think it's too early ? :?


of course its not to early to get them ready i pulled both my pontoon boats out about 3 weeks ago and pumped them up and got them ready bolted on the rod holder and cleaned them up nd they are now ready to go and im itching to go use them i cant really wait for memorial weekend at moon lake dang its coming quick but not quick enough


----------

